# Hello everyone.



## Tammy_Collared (Dec 12, 2021)

Hi everyone, I am new here, so I wanted to say hi and introduce myself.


----------



## Universe (Dec 12, 2021)

Hello *Hugs*


----------



## Tammy_Collared (Dec 12, 2021)

Hi! Hi! *Happily, wiggles her tail at the greeting from the stranger. *View attachment 124169


----------



## Universe (Dec 12, 2021)

Boop


----------



## Tammy_Collared (Dec 12, 2021)

Sorry I forgot I was supposed to keep it PG 13 at the start.


----------



## sora21345 (Dec 12, 2021)

sup


----------



## Tammy_Collared (Dec 12, 2021)

sora21345 said:


> sup


Hi Sora.


----------



## sora21345 (Dec 12, 2021)

hows it going


----------



## Tammy_Collared (Dec 12, 2021)

It is going thank you for asking.


----------



## sora21345 (Dec 12, 2021)

no prob


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 13, 2021)

Welcome to the forum, love.

Hope you enjoy your stay here.

Unless you were making a character intro, we have a subforum for personal intros. May wanna poke an admin to have thread moved or something.


----------



## Tammy_Collared (Dec 13, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Welcome to the forum, love.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay here.
> 
> Unless you were making a character intro, we have a subforum for personal intros. May wanna poke an admin to have thread moved or something.


Thank you for the warm welcome.


----------

